# How to audit my sprinklers



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

This heat wave has got me reading up on my irrigation practices. I ordered those little yellow cups from amazon. I want to ask how I should be auditing my sprinklers. There is significant overlap in my back yard (see below) between the 3 zones so I'm a little bit uncertain on how to audit and calculate the inches of water.

In my mind right now. I should place the cups evenly in the back yard. Then run a zone and figure out how much water is in that zone. empty the cups and repeat for next zone. empty and repeat for the 3rd zone. Then to figure out my watering needs I should add up all the zones to get the total water down in each area per watering?

purple = zone 4
green = zone 5
red = zone 6

All the heads pretty much spray to the next head. I turned down the screw a little to not overshoot the next closest head. The middle of zone 5 is basically set to run 360. The rest of my yard is much more simple where a zone covers the whole area on its own.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Place the cups to be in the areas the zones cover. Then run all zones the same amount of time (eg. 30min). If you want, you can stop and measure the in between zone, but it wont matter. Once you figure out the rate, you should always run the 3 zones the same day/duration.


----------

